# credentials to join domain



## boriska29 (Jan 18, 2008)

Hello!
I new to Server. i have one question.
i have 1 server.now a join 2 pc to domain of this server.
when ask me for credentials to join domain.I should entered the same name and password when i login to server RIGHT???
So My Question Is SO NOW MY PC USER USE THE SAME LOGIN AND PASSWORD WITH SERVER. IT'S POSSIBLE TO CHANGE OR LEAVE LIKE THAT.
every body can access MY SERVER NOW????
Thank you


----------



## aasimenator (Dec 21, 2008)

Not Good Boriska29.

Create new account using Active Directory Users & Computers under Administrative Tools. the Users you created here will have limited access & cannot install application on their PC.

The exact procedure for creating a new user account is outlined below:


Click Start, point to Administrative Tools and click Active Directory Users and Computers.
Expand your domain within the right pane of the snap-in.
Right click the organizational unit in which you want to create the new user account, point to New and click User.
In the New Object - User window type in the first and last name of the user (the Full name field is automatically filled in).
Type the User logon name. Select the UPN suffix from the drop-down list that will be appended to the logon name. The pre-windows 2000 name is automatically generated. Click Next.
Type in a password for the user account and select any password options. Click Next.
Click Finish.


----------



## axis77 (Aug 31, 2004)

basically everyone is using the domain admin account to log into the pc's, which means they have full access to everything. You need to create user accounts for your users in your domain.


----------

